
Inside Russia’s Creepy, Innovative Internet - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/features/2016-hello-world-russia/?cmpid=BBD113016_BIZ
======
rl3
A photograph of the mouse statue, for those curious:

[http://mplp2016.laser.nsc.ru/wp-
content/gallery/akadem/Mouse...](http://mplp2016.laser.nsc.ru/wp-
content/gallery/akadem/Mouse.jpg)

------
mempko
The huge flaw with this video is that it finds the government involvement in
tech strange. Which is a response that is clearly ignorant of the history of
technology and it's deep connections with state sponsorship.

------
williamscales
As opposed to the Western internet which is not creepy at all.

/s

~~~
atemerev
I'd say Russian internet is halfway in creepiness between the Western and the
Chinese, rapidly moving well into Chinese territory.

~~~
dryajov
Should be right around Mongolia now . Getting closer tho.

------
andrewclunn
Is it just my mobile browser or is the episode described actually available on
the page anywhere?

~~~
zzzcpan
I found it on their youtube channel, where it works:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tICL-
lwI7KM](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tICL-lwI7KM)

